# How to wire that Pulse Timer



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

OK, Im trying to enable the 6 tones siren with a pulse timer from DEI.
Im no expert in electronic and was hoping someone here could tell me where the pulse timer wires connect to provide the siren a constant power instead of the on and off stock design
here is the two item im using
DEI 514N 








DEI 528T








this is the pulse timer manual but it doesnt explain how to wire it for what I need to achieve








and here is a quick paint recap









_Modified by kilimats at 6:03 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*

what are you trying to do?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_what are you trying to do?









i have a 6 tone siren, if i plug the siren directly to the stock connector it only produce one tone because the power is very brief
with a pulse timer, it would give the siren a steady power and therefore produce 6 tones
does that make sense








not sure about the locking beep though, will the pulse timer think it is a full alarm signal








anyway, my plan is to enable a 6 tones siren on stock alarm, am i doing this right ?


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*

so your into this whole "make my factory alarm sound like an aftermarket alarm" more money then an aftermarket alarm?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_so your into this whole "make my factory alarm sound like an aftermarket alarm" more money then an aftermarket alarm?

Spent about $60 ish and i got what i needed without a heavy aftermarket remote and paying $200+ hardware and more for labor (i couldn't see myself unlocking/locking the car with OEM key and arming/disarming car with alarm remote every time i enter/left the car







)
All i am missing now is this 6 tones siren http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by kilimats at 2:46 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You know you can get aftermarket alarms to lock/unlock doors and set the factory alarm too, right?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_You know you can get aftermarket alarms to lock/unlock doors and set the factory alarm too, right?

yep and thats another costly feature probably, my point is, I rather carry the OEM key only and pay $300 less








still hoping for some help about hte 6 tone siren


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilimats* »_
Spent about $60 ish and i got what i needed without a heavy aftermarket remote and paying $200+ hardware and more for labor (i couldn't see myself unlocking/locking the car with OEM key and arming/disarming car with alarm remote every time i enter/left the car







)
All i am missing now is this 6 tones siren http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



the alarm is cheaper then your parts so far, and it has lock/unlock outputs on it. so i'm just tryin to get all your threads figured out. just seems like way to much work when a basic alarm with keyless takes about an hour to install.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_

the alarm is cheaper then your parts so far, and it has lock/unlock outputs on it. so i'm just tryin to get all your threads figured out. just seems like way to much work when a basic alarm with keyless takes about an hour to install.


basic alarm does not have motion sensor. or it could but thats extra $$$
and having a basic alarm means an extra bulky remote on my keychain, who wants that when you can have everything done by oem key under $60 ?
read this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4414568


_Modified by kilimats at 7:30 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*

so did you leave your motion sensor sideways like that? the work you did is way to involved bro, i give you props for doin it the way you did and bein all techy about it and all, but jesus f ucking christ. please tell me how long it took you to do that? the remote is your only arguement for not doin a aftermarket brain right? because its to heavy and bulky? are you a stoner? get a regular key made w/aftermarket phobs and it'll be lighter then what you got happening know if your that OCD about it. so more power to you but in all honesty you wasted alot of your time, which in my eyes my/your time is worth $80. add that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and like i said, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_so did you leave your motion sensor sideways like that? the work you did is way to involved bro, i give you props for doin it the way you did and bein all techy about it and all, but jesus f ucking christ. please tell me how long it took you to do that? the remote is your only arguement for not doin a aftermarket brain right? because its to heavy and bulky? are you a stoner? get a regular key made w/aftermarket phobs and it'll be lighter then what you got happening know if your that OCD about it. so more power to you but in all honesty you wasted alot of your time, which in my eyes my/your time is worth $80. add that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and like i said, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for pointing the sideway thing, ill try horizontal, just learning by practice you know, im not electrician expert, far from it
argument for not going aftermarket:
all i needed at first is a motion sensor alarm, cost is $20, time spent maybe 2 hour since it was a first for me VS a quote i got from future shop for aftermarket alarm with motion sensor and labor @ $400 ish
now back on topic ? i need to find a way to get the 6 tones working


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*

holy crap!!! 400 bucks to get that installed is ridiculous!!!


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*

one thing you could try and do is hook up the ground wire of your PTR to the positive side of your dome light supervision. this will show a ground after the car has locked and horn honked upon lock, but will also provide your PTR to fuction the way i think you want it to. i would test this theory before making it permanent since the domelight and horn honk upon lock are so close together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*

yeah it was $200 ish for the basic viper alarm kit + motion sensor add-on + labor = above $400 http://www.futureshop.ca/catal...14503
I think your instruction surpassed my skill







, have no idea where to find the domelight positive wire.
Maybe it cannot be done, the lock/unlock and panic alarm shares the same siren, I dont see how the pulse timer could let the lock/unlock sound pass through without triggering full alarm mode 








not big deal if 6 tones cant be done, motion sensor alone makes it COMPLETELY worth it, especially at $20 cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for your insight sam










_Modified by kilimats at 8:08 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*

well it can be done i think. if you want, tomorrow when i'm standing around not doin **** i can try and get all the wiring figured out and send you a diagram http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_well it can be done i think. if you want, tomorrow when i'm standing around not doin **** i can try and get all the wiring figured out and send you a diagram http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


wow, if valuable, i'll paypal $10, thats not much but effort always deserve compensation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kilimats at 8:17 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*

no money needed, just enjoy a challenge


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*

on the 528t
black w/stripe: connect to your factory horn trigger. you can use + or - trigger input 
black: ground
red +12vdc
orange 87a: not used
brown 87: connect to siren +
yellow30: connect to 12vdc
oh and the blue loop will depend if your trigger is ground or 12vdc so youll have to figure that one out
and that should work. all your connections can be made under the hood or if you want you should be able to grab all wires you need under the dash no problem 


_Modified by Black86GTI at 11:45 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_on the 528t
black w/stripe: connect to your factory horn trigger. you can use + or - trigger input 
black: ground
red +12vdc
orange 87a: not used
brown 87: connect to siren +
yellow30: connect to 12vdc
and that should work. all your connections can be made under the hood or if you want you should be able to grab all wires you need under the dash no problem 

wow gotta try that ! now the big question, how will the pulse timer handle the beeps for unlock and lock ?


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilimats* »_
wow gotta try that ! now the big question, how will the pulse timer handle the beeps for unlock and lock ?

your siren will go off for how ever long the timer is programed. one pulse to the trigger input starts the timer no matter what.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_
your siren will go off for how ever long the timer is programed. one pulse to the trigger input starts the timer no matter what. 

I feared that, now I gotta find a way to disable the unlock/lock beep i guess
would you guys know ? i guess vag com ?


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (kilimats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilimats* »_
I feared that, now I gotta find a way to disable the unlock/lock beep i guess
would you guys know ? i guess vag com ?

not sure if you can do that in vagcom. but sounds like a lotta work just to have a sirren chirp. when you can get a good basic alarm for around 60 of ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Autopage-R...e8865 
or 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PYTHON-460...0.m14 
both are good companys and really not many more wires than your talking about dealing with


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (Black86GTI)*

yeah true, its getting as complicated as an alarm kit lol








I didnt want to go that route at first because the reseller said it would be difficult to have the aftermarket remote do everything, unlock/lock/trunk release
with those cheap alarm kit, how much setup is involve to have everything working ? 
I like the two way remote on this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Autopage-R...e8865
EDIT: but even with all done from remote, i still need the OEM key to start the car














forgot about that (as i said, i hate carrying a bulky key chain)
I ll test the pulse timer wiring you posted and report back, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by kilimats at 10:14 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_on the 528t
black w/stripe: connect to your factory horn trigger. you can use + or - trigger input 
black: ground
red +12vdc
orange 87a: not used
brown 87: connect to siren +
yellow30: connect to 12vdc
oh and the blue loop will depend if your trigger is ground or 12vdc so youll have to figure that one out
and that should work. all your connections can be made under the hood or if you want you should be able to grab all wires you need under the dash no problem 

_Modified by Black86GTI at 11:45 PM 10-5-2009_

that's the right way to wire it up, but not in this application. everytime you lock the car it will go off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: How to wire that Pulse Timer (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_
that's the right way to wire it up, but not in this application. everytime you lock the car it will go off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

yeah i know, but is there really a way to make the pulse timer kick in just in panic mode


----------

